# Metasploit exploit tool gets update



## Glaswegian (Sep 16, 2005)

The Metasploit Project has updated its signature open-source exploit framework to Version 3.1, adding a new graphical interface for Windows that will boost the number of researchers and white hat hackers who are able to use the software.

"It's a minor update, but it's the result of 10 months of hard work," said HD Moore, the noted exploit researcher who created Metasploit and remains its project leader. "The big things in 3.1 is that we've solidified the APIs and added a GUI to Windows."

The latter, added Moore, means that the hard-to-use and sluggish Web-based interface of earlier versions for Windows is history. And that, in turn, means that more people will be able to use the framework. "Absolutely," Moore answered when asked if the new interface will expand the user base. "Metasploit 3.0 [on Windows] was difficult to use. This, though, is a platform we can build on." 


http://www.techworld.com/security/news/index.cfm?RSS&NewsID=11264


----------



## dj_kiwi (Apr 20, 2008)

I dont like the UI for metasploit, I prefer the console :smile:


----------

